# Another venison question. Ever made Livermush?



## strawhousefarm (Feb 27, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried to make their own liver mush or liver pudding. This question is probably more directed toward the southern members of this forum. However I think that scrapple is a northern equivalent.

I actually prefer the Neeses liver pudding which in my opinion is the best breakfest meat ever created. So I figured what the heck I'll give it a try.
I don't care to much for liver straight and I hate to throw it out, just looking for some way to utilize it.

Any suggestions are always welcome.
Thanks.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I make scrapple all of the time...grind up what you are using, season with sage, fennell and a pinch of hot pepper flakes. I cook it, drain, fo a lb, I add about 3/4 cup cornmeal and 1 1/2 cups milk. cook it down to puddng consistency. taste and adjust spices (I like lots of sage)
put in a loaf pan, chill overnight and slice. when you fry, flour the slices for a crispy crust. I love this with maple syrup poured over the top.....mmmm
just a note, I never tried it with venison, only pork, maybe you could mix some ground pork with the venison liver to help hold it together??
I got my recipe from a PA Mennonite cookbook


----------

